# Led bulbs



## john arnold (11 Oct 2019)

Hello

I want a light for a kinda wabi kusa come terrarium, ive made the glass enclosure amd git pump and specisl background to put plants on a wall, but can i find a lamp to go over it that is 6500k about 12watts, the enclosure is 400 mm high so most table lamp are not high enough i would make my own but its almost impossible to find spot light type bulb that is 6500k about 12watts i fpund a clip on goose neck lamp that i can customise but not the bloody bulb e27, been searching ages, did find one which keeps telling me its delayed twice now, such a wind up , amybody help out at all


----------



## tam (11 Oct 2019)

Ikea do an E27 plant bulb, but it's 4000K: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/vaexer-led-bulb-for-cultivation-par30-e27-60317483/ 

You might do better searching for 'grow light' rather than light bulb


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Oct 2019)

I bought a cheap COB Lamp on eBay and made up this. It looks a bit like a Laboratory retort stand (and you could use one) but I actually made the base and column. I already had the boss and clamp but I bought a new clamp as it was a bit tatty. I had to make the light fitting as I couldn’t find anything suitable for the lamp I bought. It may give you some ideas though.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Oct 2019)

There’s also this one at Ikea https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/vaexer-led-cultivation-light-silver-colour-40333455/


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Oct 2019)

I use this on my wall mounted stag horn fern. Certainly grows plants...
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/vaexer-led-bulb-for-cultivation-par30-e27-60317483/

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (12 Oct 2019)

Search Aliexpress for Gooseneck tube
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...27&SearchText=gooseneck+tube&switch_new_app=y

They come as spare part up to 1000mm long. With M8 or M10 thread, the M10x1 thread is universal for lamp parts. Than if you take for example a wall mounted spot light in any style you like..Something like this




Screw it from the wall mount and it can be screwed to the M10x1 gooseneck. Then you need to find a spare clamp to mount to the other end or think of something different to mount it to the cabinet. 

The only thing you need to look out for is if you need internal or external thread on the gooseneck. This way you can build your custom lamp.


----------



## john arnold (16 Oct 2019)

tam said:


> Ikea do an E27 plant bulb, but it's 4000K: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/vaexer-led-bulb-for-cultivation-par30-e27-60317483/
> 
> You might do better searching for 'grow light' rather than light bulb


Cheers but it needs to be 6000k for plant growth


----------



## john arnold (16 Oct 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I bought a cheap COB Lamp on eBay and made up this. It looks a bit like a Laboratory retort stand (and you could use one) but I actually made the base and column. I already had the boss and clamp but I bought a new clamp as it was a bit tatty. I had to make the light fitting as I couldn’t find anything suitable for the lamp I bought. It may give you some ideas though.
> 
> View attachment 128293


i almost  like that its closech


Aqua sobriquet said:


> There’s also this one at Ikea https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/vaexer-led-cultivation-light-silver-colour-40333455/


cheers but want a singke spot light led


----------



## john arnold (16 Oct 2019)

Iain Sutherland said:


> I use this on my wall mounted stag horn fern. Certainly grows plants...
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/vaexer-led-bulb-for-cultivation-par30-e27-60317483/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cheers again but i want 6000k and up


----------



## john arnold (16 Oct 2019)

zozo said:


> Search Aliexpress for Gooseneck tube
> https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...27&SearchText=gooseneck+tube&switch_new_app=y
> 
> They come as spare part up to 1000mm long. With M8 or M10 thread, the M10x1 thread is universal for lamp parts. Than if you take for example a wall mounted spot light in any style you like..Something like this
> ...


So that lamp holder comes  off and screws into goose neck, i see, but aliexpress i thought you had to buy bulk and looks pricey way of doing it maybe depends on lamp holder how much it costs


----------



## zozo (16 Oct 2019)

john arnold said:


> aliexpress i thought you had to buy bulk



No, depending on the product it's 1 or 2 pieces you're buying. Alibaba.com is the bulk wholesale mother of ALiexpress. Last time i ordered gooseneck tubes it was 2 pieces per lot minimum.

But these are 1 piece per lot. No clamp needed can be screwed to the cabinet if 60cm lenght allows you too. 
www.aliexpress.com/item/32819634430.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.54c65b34gNsZM6&algo_pvid=2c448e3c-46ad-47c4-b335-ab378cd90c28&algo_expid=2c448e3c-46ad-47c4-b335-ab378cd90c28-2&btsid=268edb48-07bf-4695-aa42-e0ae0eaf7b86&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_7,searchweb201603_52



john arnold said:


> So that lamp holder comes off and screws into goose neck


Basicaly yes, if its M10x1 thread. And anything in the lamp industry with M10 is standard M10x1.
M10 is metric 10mm diameter fine thread with a 1mm pitch. 

For example a standard E27 lamp base can be screwed directly on to the M10 external thread on the gooseneck. 

Ordenary M10 thread (bolts and nuts etc.) has a 1,5mm pitch. M10x1,5


----------



## dw1305 (16 Oct 2019)

Hi all,





john arnold said:


> Cheers again but i want 6000k and up





john arnold said:


> Cheers but it needs to be 6000k for plant growth


I prefer a higher kelvin value for the lights in terms of looks as well, but a 4000K light will  still provide plenty of PAR. 

The main difference is that the 4000K one gives you a more yellow, slightly warmer light than a 6000K one.

cheers Darrel


----------



## john arnold (16 Oct 2019)

zozo said:


> No, depending on the product it's 1 or 2 pieces you're buying. Alibaba.com is the bulk wholesale mother of ALiexpress. Last time i ordered gooseneck tubes it was 2 pieces per lot minimum.
> 
> But these are 1 piece per lot. No clamp needed can be screwed to the cabinet if 60cm lenght allows you too.
> www.aliexpress.com/item/32819634430.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.54c65b34gNsZM6&algo_pvid=2c448e3c-46ad-47c4-b335-ab378cd90c28&algo_expid=2c448e3c-46ad-47c4-b335-ab378cd90c28-2&btsid=268edb48-07bf-4695-aa42-e0ae0eaf7b86&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_7,searchweb201603_52
> ...


I get it now ill have to look for a uk supplier as the one you said was nl, netherlands i think
Cheers


----------



## john arnold (16 Oct 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,I prefer a higher kelvin value for the lights in terms of looks as well, but a 4000K light will  still provide plenty of PAR.
> 
> The main difference is that the 4000K one gives you a more yellow, slightly warmer light than a 6000K one.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Yeah i found even a 5000k was nit as nice as 6500k so ill stick to me guns


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (16 Oct 2019)

The spotlight in my picture is sold as 6000k - 6500k.


----------



## john arnold (17 Oct 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> The spotlight in my picture is sold as 6000k - 6500k.


I have a couple of bulbs coming now, i like the holder you got i wonder if that can be attached to a gooseneck, where did you get the bulb ho,der from its nice and neat?


----------



## john arnold (17 Oct 2019)

zozo said:


> Search Aliexpress for Gooseneck tube
> https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...27&SearchText=gooseneck+tube&switch_new_app=y
> 
> They come as spare part up to 1000mm long. With M8 or M10 thread, the M10x1 thread is universal for lamp parts. Than if you take for example a wall mounted spot light in any style you like..Something like this
> ...




By the way thanks thats some good info, im on the way to diy lights now, just got to rugby tackle the courier before he knocks on my door and runs away with my package at full speed the little %@###£


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (17 Oct 2019)

john arnold said:


> I have a couple of bulbs coming now, i like the holder you got i wonder if that can be attached to a gooseneck, where did you get the bulb ho,der from its nice and neat?



I bought the ceramic inner holder that the bulb screws into from eBay. I made the main body from aluminium tube, also bought from eBay.


----------



## john arnold (18 Oct 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I bought the ceramic inner holder that the bulb screws into from eBay. I made the main body from aluminium tube, also bought from eBay.


Oh i see a proper diy job aye, nice one


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Oct 2019)

I would have preferred to just buy one but couldn’t see anything suitable. I bought SES E14 lamps so maybe that was a mistake. If I’d chosen a different fitting maybe there would be a better choice of lamp holders? The COB LED seller on eBay sells the lamps in about five different fittings.


----------

